# Saffi at seven weeks



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

She is just so pretty. Not long now...


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Saffi is gorgeous - bet you can't wait  x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Did you visit today Turi?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Gorgeous  A week! What exact date do you get her? x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Not long to wait now!! She is lovely!!

xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

She's lovely Turi, and getting bigger .... remind me, when do you collect her?

S x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

She is so gorgeous!!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you everyone! 

I didn't visit - the breeder sent me a phone picture hence why it's slightly blurry. 

We pick her up on the 28th, a day after her first vaccination. 

Not long now...


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Forgot to say, I think she looks quite big too - and look at the size of those paws  I wonder if she'll follow in Picnic's footsteps?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Only 10 days to go then  Doesn't sound long now!
But Poppy has quite big paws, but is still quite small atm, not sure how long she has left to grow, but she weighs less than Izzie did at her age. x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Turi said:


> Forgot to say, I think she looks quite big too - and look at the size of those paws  I wonder if she'll follow in Picnic's footsteps?


She is lovely Turi .. love her Apricot colouring .. I wonder if she will fade to a paler Apricot ... I am currently researching the Apricot & Red coats, so Saffi will be a great one for me to follow  

Picnic was not that big in her litter, her bro was even bigger,and you know Eden her sister on here, but she seems big to me when next to Honey .. giggling here as Picnic is all fluff at the moment, she needs a trim, her coat is just amazing and I cant bring myself to cut out the small amount of sable on her legs yet ... may be next month cut them both


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

No, I can cope with ten days after this monumental wait!

How is little Poppy?!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

JoJo said:


> She is lovely Turi .. love her Apricot colouring .. I wonder if she will fade to a paler Apricot ... I am currently researching the Apricot & Red coats, so Saffi will be a great one for me to follow
> 
> Picnic was not that big in her litter, her bro was even bigger,and you know Eden her sister on here, but she seems big to me when next to Honey .. giggling here as Picnic is all fluff at the moment, she needs a trim, her coat is just amazing and I cant bring myself to cut out the small amount of sable on her legs yet ... may be next month cut them both


I think (though may well be wrong) that she'll be a bit like Kipper as they look very similar as puppies. Saffi is the second largest of four. Well, she was when we saw her at five weeks! 

I didn't realise that Eden is Picnic's sister! I'll go and have a look now


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Turi .. yes I think you may be right ... see Kipper in the Changing Coat feature ... stunning cockapoo ... oh I want one  

What is Saffi's coat texture like?


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

She is just too sweet. Its the final countdown......


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

She's looking lovelier every day Turi.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Turi said:


> No, I can cope with ten days after this monumental wait!
> 
> How is little Poppy?!


Poppy is really good  She's getting there size wise now compared to Izzie but still isn't quite there yet, but she's fast! She can keep up with her easily now  & they're both doing better on walks this past couple of weeks, Izzie is toning down the rough play a little bit lol.

God I bet you're so excited now! After a year, what's only 10 more days  x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

.....and why are you researching apricot & reds JoJo Is no.3 on it's way? I have to admit - I've been researching those colours too! Definitely for no.2

Turi - Saffi looks gorgeous!! - when we collected Biscuit, they told me that Biscuit was going to big as they said he had big paws - maybe he's still got lots of growing time yet - but I think they were just surrounded by fluff as they seem a lot smaller when he's wet. I love the way the darker rims around her eyes makes them look bigger. She's very pretty and I know you've find your perfect poo!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Turi .. yes I think you may be right ... see Kipper in the Changing Coat feature ... stunning cockapoo ... oh I want one
> 
> What is Saffi's coat texture like?


Actually, looking at your catalogue I'd say she's a smidgen more Strawberry than Kipper. Oooo, that would have been a good name... 



Soo said:


> Its the final countdown......


Made me break into song there Sheilagh! :laugh: 



Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Poppy is really good  She's getting there size wise now compared to Izzie but still isn't quite there yet, but she's fast! She can keep up with her easily now  & they're both doing better on walks this past couple of weeks, Izzie is toning down the rough play a little bit lol.
> 
> God I bet you're so excited now! After a year, what's only 10 more days  x


She sounds lovely - when can you put piccies up? We haven't seen any for agggggges!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Laura I think we need more pics of your lovely girls together please xxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> .....and why are you researching apricot & reds JoJo Is no.3 on it's way? I have to admit - I've been researching those colours too! Definitely for no.2
> 
> Turi - Saffi looks gorgeous!! - when we collected Biscuit, they told me that Biscuit was going to big as they said he had big paws - maybe he's still got lots of growing time yet - but I think they were just surrounded by fluff as they seem a lot smaller when he's wet. I love the way the darker rims around her eyes makes them look bigger. She's very pretty and I know you've find your perfect poo!


Naughty JoJo! And now your too Jane! 

Ah, yes. Forgot that her paws may just be very fluffy  Yes, we think she's pretty perfect. Might regret saying that when we get her home lol!

JoJo, forgot to comment on her coat. It was soft, thick and sort of had rosettes rather than curls...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

See the Apricots differ in the Colour catalogue ... 

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/cockapoo-coat-colour-catalogue/

Some are more cream and others are more yellow ... an apricot Poodle can fade, born deep apricot to almost red in colour but fade to cream ... I have seen two poodles like this and they were both called red but faded to a very pale cream ... oh I do love colours  

Have a look at Ruby owned by James .. she is a strawberry apricot .. as you call it


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> .....and why are you researching apricot & reds JoJo Is no.3 on it's way? I have to admit - I've been researching those colours too! Definitely for no.2


Naughty but ever so NICE  

I have been researching for an article but yes I would love a red or apricot and a choccy in the future  he he he ...

Picnic has red in her background so have been researching more about Red & Apricot coat colours ... I just find it so interesting ... 

Keep me posted on your number 2


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

JoJo said:


> See the Apricots differ in the Colour catalogue ...
> 
> http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/cockapoo-coat-colour-catalogue/
> 
> ...


Actually, looking at all the apricot puppy pictures that you have on there I'd say she's most similar _is_ like Kippers and ever so slightly paler than Remy's.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I wouldn't mind a choccy either! - my ultimate type of choccy would be a caramel sort of brown - like toffee - is that possible? - or does that come under a dark apricot/red?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Turi said:


> She sounds lovely - when can you put piccies up? We haven't seen any for agggggges!


Erm I will have to take a few this weekend of them  Then i'll put them on for you both, will have to find my camera, my phone isn't quite as good.



JoJo said:


> Laura I think we need more pics of your lovely girls together please xxx


I will get some for you JoJo  I actually have some videos of them in the snow to upload! I think you'll enjoy them, so i'll get round the it this weekend  xxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd love a chocolate too... like Vincent or Cider! :love-eyes: 

Just asked Marcus and he looked at me incredulously and said, 'we haven't brought Saffi home yet!'


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Well they keep saying two are easier than one I'd like a caramel choccy with a black nose but I think I'm dreaming of the impossible! Not planning to buy another one though until after our summer hols!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> I wouldn't mind a choccy either! - my ultimate type of choccy would be a caramel sort of brown - like toffee - is that possible? - or does that come under a dark apricot/red?


You can get different shades of choccy either more reddy chocs or more browny chocs .... but also a deep red can give a Toffee appearance .. 

or a Cafe au Lait which is a faded chocolate ... 

Also see Helen's Billy in the changing coat ... looks like a chocolate sable 

Wow I am sat here smiling .. I just love the array of colours xxx


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

She's lovely! Bonnie has big paws too. I love them! Not long now.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Will you all stop talking about two poos! Still waiting for Hattie to slow down a bit but think it is written in tablets of stone an inevitable conclusion. Turi we have been with you every step of the way the big day will soon be here we are all behind you so hang on in there and I hope it is everything you want it to be.


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

She's getting more gorgeous as time goes by Turi 
Oakley had big paws in his pics at that age........he still has but that's mainly because of the amount of fur, think he needs to go to the groomers


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## lizzysmudge (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh Turin, she. Looks gorgeous, I might be biased, as she looks so like my smudge (I really must learn how to put pictures on here, I'm rubbish at all this techno bit). Hence why we called her smudge because she is apricot with a white waistcoat and white 'smudge' on the end of her nose! Having said that, the smudge is fading a bit now, but they do look like relative cockerpoos! Bet you are ticking off the days?!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Not planning to buy another one though until after our summer hols!


OMG, you're really planning it already aren't you?! 



Pollypiglet said:


> Turi we have been with you every step of the way the big day will soon be here we are all behind you so hang on in there and I hope it is everything you want it to be.


I know you have and I've loved it - thank you for all your support. Couldn't have done it without you


----------

